# Irridescent Colors



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Almost every wild pigeon I see has these beautiful irridescent colors around there neck. Purple, red Greens etc. My pigeon does'nt have these colors, just grey/black neck feathers. I am wondering if that is just his age as he is only about 3 months old? Do these colors come in as the bird ages? 

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Three months is too young to have those colors. They will come in as the bird matures.
I love that coloring. I noticed that males have them more than females and they look better in darker birds.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Reti, 

I am so glad to hear that! I do have a dark bird too so he could turn out to be quite handsome. I really wasn't sure about posting such a dumb sounding question but had to know. I thought for awhile that my cutie was the ugly duckling. Not that I would have loved him any less but I thought he might just be a different breed or something and wondered where the colors were. How long before they come in?

Cameron


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

Camrron said:


> Thanks Reti,
> 
> I am so glad to hear that! I do have a dark bird too so he could turn out to be quite handsome. I really wasn't sure about posting such a dumb sounding question but had to know. I thought for awhile that my cutie was the ugly duckling. Not that I would have loved him any less but I thought he might just be a different breed or something and wondered where the colors were. How long before they come in?
> 
> Cameron


ive thought about asking what age those feathers come in as well, so i dont see your question as dumb. if you look carefully in good light, you should see a few scattered irredescent feathers coming in. Checkers is starting to show a few, and shes younger then your bird i think.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

OK, I looked but I don't see anything yet though. Maybe they are underneath still. I'll take a peek tomorrow when there is some good daylight like you suggested.

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Camrron said:


> OK, I looked but I don't see anything yet though. Maybe they are underneath still. I'll take a peek tomorrow when there is some good daylight like you suggested.
> 
> Cameron


Cameron, be patient, they will come in 
He will turn into a beautiful little guy.
My Angel was an ungly duckling, then at about 5-6 months she turned into a beauty.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Reti. If it will be five to six months for colors....I can wait. I am just so glad to know that he will get some of that normal pigeon color. I did look today and there is nothing at all to suggest any irridescent feathers yet. Maybe my little guy is just slow to mature. He sure is fat for a young pigeon though. He is almost adult size now and with attitude to spare. I guess when his new feathers come through I will really have to keep my distance. Yikes!

The love pecks really hurt!

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Irridescent feathers*

Well I finally see something. just noticed them yesterday for the first time. Beautiful little (very fine too) purple and blue feathers. I can hardly wait to see what he will look like once they come through. He will be a good looker I think. And I'm sure the girls will be really impressed (as they always are with good looking boys)

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cool. You'll see when all the purple/greens grow fully in, he'll be such a handsome fella.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I remember reading about the feathers but when I saw Peter at ASU who was a Pied, his green neck feathers were a brilliant/bright emerald green (on white), not iridescent at all. I have never seen that green again (then again, haven't seen that many Pieds like Peter up close and personal!)

Squeakers didn't get his full "colored" feathers in until he matured (like over 6 months). Now, he has lovely purple feathers all down his breast with green ones above.  BTW, it isn't easy, living with a pij who thinks he's so handsome! 

He has now discovered the EGG (the white rounded end of a table leg) and has become "Frankenstein" Squeaks. His "territory" has just increased 100% and woe to any cat who dares to come close to his "nest" area! My cats are having a "devil" of a time dealing with the pij from h***! Getting growled and lunged at is the least of their worries! They can't escape him chasing them until they go airborne to a chair where he can't follow!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Mr. Sqeaks, the cat's nightmare. How funny.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

My white-necked birds have very faint iridescence on their neck feathers. The light has to be just right to see it. I wonder if pigeon vision sees the colors more clearly?


----------

